# Pros & cons of giving shots yourself from Tractor Supply?



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I've recently gotten my new horse who only has a rabies shot that I'm aware of. My vet charges the same amount to administer the shot as she would if she just gave it to you to do yourself. All of my horses are due again for shots in April so I was wondering how risky is it to buy the shots from tractor supply and administer them myself? Should I just have my vet do them? Trying to look for the most cost effective as they will all be having there shots redone come April and I don't want to ring up another $300 vet bill. I will, though if its too risky using TSC shots. Am just looking for something to hold him over til Springtime when I have all my guys redone. 
Thanks =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you know HOW to give your own shots? Whether they come from TSC or the VET doesn't matter, as long as they aren't expired, it's whether or not you have the skill set to administer them and do you know what to do if there's a site reaction or God forbid, an allergic reaction?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't give shots because I'm a sissy and it squeems me out. But a very good friend knows how to do it and said she would for me. Just wanted to know if it was safer to spend the money on the vet or just buy em myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You need to know where it's safe to give the shot, whether it's intramuscular or subcutaneous.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Like I said, my friend gives all her horses his shots from TSC and knows how, where, etc. only reason I haven't learned 100% is because I have a needle phobia. I know how to do most but can't watch. I just never have bought my own from them before so don't know which differences it could make. I normally would just call the vet out but being I just need the basics to cover him til spring I didn't want to run up another bill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you're comfortable with your friends ability and she/he is willing, it's up to you. I give all my own shots, wouldn't even consider bothering a vet for that but I have friends who won't even consider doing it themselves. All in your comfort level.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Something to be aware of: the vaccines need to be maintained at proper temperatures to maintain their effectiveness - something the vet clinic should be good at and something Tractor Supply might not be.

I used to do my own vaccinations (with the exception of rabies as it can only be done by a vet where I am) but I discovered it was just as cost effective to have the vet do it. I schedule him yearly anyways to come out for dental checkups plus dental work and rabies if required. My vet charges for the vaccine only (in addition to mileage and dental work of course) so there was no real cost saving by doing it myself. I just moved the date further back in the year to give the horses' the best chance to incorporate the vaccine into their immune systems.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I do my own shots for all my critters, aside from rabies. I pretty much do all their vet work, to be honest. But I took a 4 year agricultural program in high school/college so unless I need surgery or something major, I can do it myself. 

The pro is obviously the money you save. The con is having no ability to help the horse if they have a reaction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

You are putting yourself and your friend in an awkward position by having her give the shots. What if something goes wrong? I would never give someone else's horse a shot even with them standing there I'll help and hold your hand during the process but never stick the needle in.

But to answer the question, TSC shots should be completely safe. Shots riding around in a vet box are much more apt to get out of temp than shots that are stored in a refrigerator. Bottom line is you need to learn how to give your own shots if that's the cost saving route you want to go. (and you will save a lot by giving your own)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No matter how often I read the title of this thread it always get processed as 

Pros and Cons of giving yourself shots from Tractor Supply :shock:

When I got brave enough to open it I realized my mistake

While I don't give myself shots I do do my own horses, wouldn't do someone elses though.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

First, EVERY horse owner needs to know how to administer both intravenous and intramuscular shots. I always keep current vials of tetanus antitoxin in my fridge, in the case of a bad, bloody or puncture wound, so I can administer it asap, before the Vet arrives. I used to give all of my shots myself. It's possible to give all except rabies bc they won't sell that to you w/out a prescription. Get your Vet to supervise you and teach you where to give shots on the neck so you don't accidentally push a needle into the spine.
The only drawback is legal. If you horse has a bad reaction to it, you cannot recover bc the specialist, the Vet didn't give the shot. I never had a bad reaction with my horses, and I gave shots for 15/27 years. It's been cheaper and easier to have my current Vet gives the shots, partly bc she lives about 6 miles from my house, and the Vet call isn't as expensive.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If you decide to let your friend do it, make sure you have the correct dosage of Epinephrine on hand should something go wrong.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I will probably just end up having the vet out to give him a check up anyway, alot easier. I've been taught, an seen it done numerous times. I just have a very bad phobiA about them no matter if its giving the horses shots or if I'm getting them. I cannot stomach them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I would say as long as you read the directions on the shots carefully and your giving them in the right places they would be jsut as safe


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I do my own, except rabies of course. I asked for a quote for one horse last spring and cold not believe what they were going to charge me! Can't think of exact price right now but just put it this way, I saved about 200 bucks!

Seems my vet does not have 4 and 5 ways, and everything is separate, and runs 20-30 a shot, it adds up. I also have no problem giving shots myself.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I see people claiming to "save money" doing thier own but sorry I just dont see it.
Somebody show me the math please. looking at valley vet I see a 5 way is $29.95 if you order 12,, umm my vet charged me $35 I think.

So you still must pay for the rabies shot, coggins test, farm call, teeth float, and you should have drugs on hand to deal with a reaction which expire,,,, So out of a roughly 200 dollar bill I am gonna do shots myself and save $5 ? and still not have the expertise to deal with a problem ?
People that do their own shots and claim to be saving tons of money are probably not doing rabies, not getting teeth checked, and dont have a current coggins.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> I see people claiming to "save money" doing thier own but sorry I just dont see it.
> Somebody show me the math please. looking at valley vet I see a 5 way is $29.95 if you order 12,, umm my vet charged me $35 I think.
> 
> So you still must pay for the rabies shot, coggins test, farm call, teeth float, and you should have drugs on hand to deal with a reaction which expire,,,, So out of a roughly 200 dollar bill I am gonna do shots myself and save $5 ? and still not have the expertise to deal with a problem ?
> People that do their own shots and claim to be saving tons of money are probably not doing rabies, not getting teeth checked, and dont have a current coggins.


Joe, I know we have had this discussion before and I typed it out. FOR ME, it was ridiculous to have the vet do. If I can find the quote I will be listing it again! Oh and BS, I do rabies, float teeth and such yearly!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> I see people claiming to "save money" doing thier own but sorry I just dont see it.
> Somebody show me the math please. looking at valley vet I see a 5 way is $29.95 if you order 12,, umm my vet charged me $35 I think.
> 
> So you still must pay for the rabies shot, coggins test, farm call, teeth float, and you should have drugs on hand to deal with a reaction which expire,,,, So out of a roughly 200 dollar bill I am gonna do shots myself and save $5 ? and still not have the expertise to deal with a problem ?
> People that do their own shots and claim to be saving tons of money are probably not doing rabies, not getting teeth checked, and dont have a current coggins.


Joe, I take my horses in to OSU every Jan for Coggins & teeth. That runs me about $175. I give all my own shots, including rabies, I don't need a vet out here for that. Since my herd is all pretty young now, I frequently don't need teeth done so it's about $30 for the Coggins. 

I pay $40 for Prestige V + WNV and I buy a 10 dose vial of Rabies Vaccine for $60, so $6/shot. That's all I give, so $46/horse, vet charges over $100. I have 10 horses now (down from 40) so it saves me a lot. I do all my pregnant mare shots and the newborn foal shots as well. 

When I'm having a good year, they hardly see me. When I'm having a bad one, they threaten to name a wing at the school after me.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, here we goooooooooooooo.....................

pre vacc, exam 10.95
8vacc admin 31.60
west nile 35.25
encephalitis 14.25
influenza 19.85
rabies 19.25
Rhino 21.65
tetanus 13.30
photomac 24.55
strangles 34.70
farm call  64.85

total 290.20

And without the farm call it would still be over 200.00 

Sooooooooooo, there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> Ok, here we goooooooooooooo.....................
> 
> pre vacc, exam 10.95
> 8vacc admin 31.60
> ...



HOLY SCHYJT, I'm NEVER leavin' OK! Everything that you're charged out separately for is included in the Prestige V & WNV, except Strangles which I don't give! I have given IN Strangles in the past and it was less than $15/per dose!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Yah that quote was given to me on 5/15/2012. Because its so wet and we have a 30 something surface acre pond on the property I guess we may need a few that some don't but I about died. LOL. Love my vet but that is just crazy! I'm like come on, anyone heard of a 5 way, lol.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Strangles is super expensive!! I don't give every shot they have available but the ones she's recommends the most. I recently bought a mini from Camelot and figured it would be best to have every shot they offer done. Including farm call, all the shots, and a checkup the bill was well over $300. 

I am religious with my horses beig UTD on everything. My gelding was due in October for yearly shots and even though the rest of my herd is due in April I still had his done just so he'll be atleast UTD. And, in April hell have em all done again so that all my guys will be on the same vaccination schedule. 

Just had all my guys teeth floated as well. And the minis are so bad the dentist had to come out ever month for three straight months just to fix them. 

Reason I was wondering if it would be cheaper giving them myself is well, self explaitory. I'm sure in April I will be darn near poor having all 4 of my horses vaccinated together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Pros:
Save some money
Being able to administer injections yourself is a very useful skill that could save your horse's life in the event of an emergency.
Possibly more options for vaccinations 

Cons:
You can cause a lot of harm if you (or your friend) do it incorrectly. While it is considered a routine procedure, the safe injection site is relatively small, located between the scapula, the ligaments along the crest, and the cervical vertebrae (neck bones). Too high, and you hit the ligaments, too low and you hit bone, or worse, a vein. 
The possibility of an allergic reaction and not knowing what to do about it.

I agree with corporal that every horse owner should know how to administer injections. Have you ever done it? I bet, once you do it a couple times, it won't be as difficult as you think. There could be times when being able to give your horse an injection before the vet arrives could save his life. Tetanus is one, Banamine is another in the event of colic, and Ace is useful for founder. 

Maybe try DrsFosterSmith.com. I found that they were cheaper in some cases, and often had more selection than Tractor Supply.

I think you should have your vet out to do it this time, make sure the way you have been taught is correct, ask questions, have him show you the exact spot for your horse (maybe tape it out and take pictures), how to check whether you're in a vein, and ask him to describe all of the possible allergic reactions for the vaccinations you're giving and what to do about them. Definitely worth learning!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

exactly what I am seeing creative wrong math being used to think you are saving money.
If your vet wont give a $30 five way instead of 5 $20 shots find another vet.
Dreamcatcher your horses are NOT $46 each they are $76 each you are leaving off coggins, not to mention how big is your trailer and how many horses you haul at a time, how much fuel burned and time wasted to "save" 50 or 60 bucks on a farm call ?
And like I have said in most states you STILL have to get a vet to do Rabies and coggins, and You would still have to pay for the vaccines, the only thing you are saving is the minor vet markup, which in my case is an insignificant amount.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Guess I need to move to VA. Oh wait, or learn to give the shot myself.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Generally my cousin who is a vet tech does our shots for us. I can do them, but I am like you and have a needle phobia so prefer not to. I do know how and could do it in an emergency though. 

We have a really good vet who only charges for the shots not the travel so when I had a horse who went ballistic every time he had a shot I just called her out. Any of the other big vets around here would charge and arm and a leg just for shots so I wouldn't.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> exactly what I am seeing creative wrong math being used to think you are saving money.
> If your vet wont give a $30 five way instead of 5 $20 shots find another vet.
> Dreamcatcher your horses are NOT $46 each they are $76 each you are leaving off coggins, not to mention how big is your trailer and how many horses you haul at a time, how much fuel burned and time wasted to "save" 50 or 60 bucks on a farm call ?
> And like I have said in most states you STILL have to get a vet to do Rabies and coggins, and You would still have to pay for the vaccines, the only thing you are saving is the minor vet markup, which in my case is an insignificant amount.


Joe, I was saying that when I take them to OSU, I pay $175 approx. for teeth & Coggins, if I don't need teeth then it's only $30. To have them give the shots would be over $100 per horse in addition. So, either $275 per horse or $130/horse. I give my shots at $46/horse plus either teeth or Coggins and my gas is negligible, I am less than 5 miles from OSU. I try to schedule these things in conjunction with other things, like preg checks or gelding so that I'm killing a couple of birds with 1 stone. I've done it both ways and added it up and it's a significant savings per horse. Remember, I'm a business so I track every nickle on every horse very carefully.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> exactly what I am seeing creative wrong math being used to think you are saving money.
> If your vet wont give a $30 five way instead of 5 $20 shots find another vet.
> Dreamcatcher your horses are NOT $46 each they are $76 each you are leaving off coggins, not to mention how big is your trailer and how many horses you haul at a time, how much fuel burned and time wasted to "save" 50 or 60 bucks on a farm call ?
> And like I have said in most states you STILL have to get a vet to do Rabies and coggins, and You would still have to pay for the vaccines, the only thing you are saving is the minor vet markup, which in my case is an insignificant amount.



Unless you are balancing the checkbooks of everybody on here, you have no idea if it saves money or not. 

Personally, I don't vaccinate much, just tetanus and proper preparations if I have to move, which has only been once. So yes, it saves me a ton of money to go to the TS and buy a tet shot than pay the $60+ vet bill. And just because someone DOES do their own shots, doesn't mean the horse isn't being seen by a vet at a different time for coggins and teeth floating, etc etc. 

That said, most horses will have a reaction to a 4- or 5-way. I much prefer to give several shots than overload their system. It's also nice to know WHICH shot the horse is reacting to if it is a big reaction. So at least your first round of shots should be given by a vet if you are unsure your horse has ever had them before.

I work at the shelter, give shots all the time, and will have no problem vaccinating my own animals or a friends; it's what I do.

So bottom line, OP, it's entirely up to you. If you are comfortable with your friends ability to give the vaccines, than do it. Although I would still be wary of the 4- or 5-ways.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Forgot to mention, here all we vaccinate for is tetanus and strangles, so it's one shot.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I've never given a 5 or 4 way, regardless. My vet doesn't offer them. Although, she is coming out Tuesday for my mini I might as well have her give my new guy his shots anyway and if I buy the shots from my vet in syringes she charges the same weather she dispenses it to me or if she gives it which I don't understand because the neighboring vet charges you less to dispense it to you. 

Giving my own is something I want to look more into in the future. Being I don't know this horse I would rather the vet do it if he has a reaction. I know the only shot he has is a rabies which was given in April. Otherwise, I doubt he's had anything else but I know where he came from and he never left that barn I bought him from since he got there in April. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

wild_spot said:


> Forgot to mention, here all we vaccinate for is tetanus and strangles, so it's one shot.


Now is strangles an actual vaccine? I had my mini vaccinated for everything and one of them they syringed a liquid up his nose kinda like they do for dogs with kennel cough (I think it is)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Not sure about the US but here it is just a usual vaccine!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

It might be haha. I never have them all done. I usually only do the necissary ones but being he came from auction I felt it would be safe to do them all. Was just wondering what the liquid one was that went up his nose!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

There's a strangles vaccine that is injected but it's known for its severe site reactions which is why a lot of folks don't use it. There's and IN (intranasal) version called, Pinnacle?, I think. Yup, it's Pinnacle IN by Pfizer. Pinnacle I.N. Pfizer (Ft Dodge) (Vaccines - Horse Respiratory)

It's a pain to huff up the horses nose but it beats having to hot & cold pack a site reaction for days.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! Ya, like I said he came from auction otherwise I would of never of done it haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Always give an IN vaccine last, after the IM vaccines.....I've heard horror stories of people giving the IN, getting it on their hands, or the horse sneezes, contaminates the administers hands etc....he then delivers an IN strangles vaccine via cross contamination IM!!!!!......not goo to have a horse get an IN via IM!!!!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Now is strangles an actual vaccine? I had my mini vaccinated for everything and one of them they syringed a liquid up his nose kinda like they do for dogs with kennel cough (I think it is)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The intranasal is Rhino. At least here.

The intranasal for dogs is Bordetella. And you have no idea how awful it is squirting a cc of liquid up a little chihuahua's nose. I swear I feel like I'm gonna drown it, lol. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> The intranasal is Rhino. At least here.
> 
> The intranasal for dogs is Bordetella. And you have no idea how awful it is squirting a cc of liquid up a little chihuahua's nose. I swear I feel like I'm gonna drown it, lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've never seen an intranasal Rhino out here. I've heard Flu is also available via IN but not actually seen it. I've used the Pinnacle for strangles though, so I know it's available here.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I do believe it's a Rhino/Influenza.

I've never seen or heard of a Strangles vaccine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I didn't do the strangles because I read that it can actually give strangles. Does not sound good to me. You can google a list of core vaccines for your area. Core=the must haves. Everything else is up to you and could be overkill.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

One kind of random thought here, if your friend would do the vacinnations for you.

Some less honest people (not saying you, this is just hypothetical) would sue the friend if the horse had a horrible allergic reaction and died or needed expensive vet care, claiming that the friend did the shot incorrectly. 

Would you want to put a friend in that position? (Unless you sign a waiver releasing them from liability)

Just posing a devil's advocate question, since our society is so "sue happy".


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

beau159 said:


> One kind of random thought here, if your friend would do the vacinnations for you.
> 
> Some less honest people (not saying you, this is just hypothetical) would sue the friend if the horse had a horrible allergic reaction and died or needed expensive vet care, claiming that the friend did the shot incorrectly.
> 
> ...


That's a very good point beau. The vet has insurance to protect themselves in a lawsuit, your friend doesn't. Again, totally hypothetical. But a good point to consider.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I can certainly give my horse his shots. I strongly advise horse (and dog and cat and cow) owners only get buy and give shots obtained from REPUTABLE sources though. If at any point that vaccine you bought was allowed to get too warm, it may be completely useless, so you just spend your money on something about as useful as injecting water. I won't touch the ones from tractor supply for that reason- you have NO IDEA if the people who handled those all down the supply line have any idea how important that refrigeration is for the vaccine actually protecting the horse. I have my horse vet do shots and coggins at the same time as his physical, so it's pretty cheap for me ($120) total, but even before that, when I couldn't, I bought the vaccines from another vet and gave them myself. Life and death illnesses are just not the place to save $3 IMO.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Was going to edit and add, but timed out:

Here in south TX "shots" means- Eastern and Western Encephalitis, Influenza, Rhino (aka Equine Herpes), Tetanus (together known as 4W+T or 5W), West Nile, Rabies, and intranasal strangles. 

PS: There is strangles in WA state too, but it is usually only given when there's been a known outbreak in the area or it's a horse that will be traveling a lot. Down here, strangles is freaking everywhere, so it's a necessary vaccine. The intranasal vaccine is much safer than your horse actually getting strangles, but it can make them feel punky for a few days, just like the intranasal flu vaccines in people, so I wouldn't give it right before a big competition. It WILL NOT cause full blown strangles however.


----------

